# Klamath Falls, OR, Beekeeper's Meeting, August 27, 2011



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Here are the details of our next meeting, which will be this coming Saturday, August 27. 


When: Saturday, August 27, 9:00 AM

Where: OSU Klamath Ag. Extension Center 
3328 Vandenberg Road, Klamath Falls 

Program: 1. Question and answer session 

2. Testing and treating for mites

3. Tips on removing honey from the hive

4. Basics of extraction

5. Fall management – getting ready for winter



Here are the dates of the next two meetings:

Saturday, September 24 (Speakers will be Ramesh Sagili, professor of beekeeping at Oregon State, and Carolyn Breece, technician in the beekeeping lab)

Saturday, October 29
Mark your calendars.

The club is affiliated with the Oregon State Beekeepers Association. I strongly encourage you to join or, if you’re already a member, to renew your membership in the OSBA. It is well worth the cost of membership. For example, the OSBA is starting a Master Beekeeper certification program this fall for OSBA members. Here is the link on joining or renewing:
http://www.orsba.org/htdocs/membership.php

If you have questions or need more information, e-mail us at [email protected] or call Tom at (541) 850-8384 or Jim at (541) 892-5888.


----------

